

Ask HN: Anyone else noticed the 3px margin-top on embedded Google map iframes? - zacstewart

A client complained that I added a white line above his map the other week. Sure enough, there was a 3 pixel line above the map. I investigated further and it's actually in the iframe, inline, applied to the body tag.<p>I figured it was an anomaly at first, but then I started to look at other projects I'd used embedded iframes on. Now I'm noticing it all over the place. I found a bug report, but it's been a while. How long does it take them to get someone to tweak a stylesheet?<p>Example:
http://curtziegler.com/sitedemo/studio960/wordpress/contact-us/<p>Bug report:
http://codecanyon.net/item/ajax-contact-form/50846
======
jeffmould
Not sure if you found this or not, but some of these solutions may help:

[http://code.google.com/p/gmaps-api-
issues/issues/detail?id=2...](http://code.google.com/p/gmaps-api-
issues/issues/detail?id=2762)

